# .win. expert shells?



## vscogin (Oct 31, 2007)

Do any of you shoot ducks with win. expert 3 in #2 SHOT ? how do you like them.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I shoot lots of ducks and geese with those shells. They die the same as birds shot with 20$ a box shells.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Winchester X-pert strait SUCKS outa my gun. Pattern's worth sh-t.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

> Winchester X-pert strait SUCKS outa my gun. Pattern's worth sh-t.


you took the words right out of my mouth I was getting a cluster of pellets in the center of the pattern and the rest of the pattern had holes in it when I shot a bird it either wounded it or tor it into pieces.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

headshot said:


> I shoot lots of ducks and geese with those shells. They die the same as birds shot with 20$ a box shells.


 :beer: 
I shoot mainly BB, but I love these shells and have ever since the day they hit the shelves.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

They are cheap so I shoot them. BB are the only shot I shoot no matter what I'm hunting.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

The number 3's are just deadly on ducks and my gun loves them.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I shoot the 20ga 7/8oz loads and kill ducks.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

cut open a w.expert shell and half the bbs were oval or getting flattened. estates are cheap like the experts and have perfectly round bbs.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

yuck.

My guns hate them.

Federal.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I shoot some through my A-5. Work great and the price is right.

Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

[/quote]cut open a w.expert shell and half the bbs were oval or getting flattened. estates are cheap like the experts and have perfectly round bbs.

I shoot the estates also #3s for ducks

[/quote]BB are the only shot I shoot no matter what I'm hunting.

does that really work for ducks? I cant imagine it would work for teal


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

scottjes000 said:


> does that really work for ducks? I cant imagine it would work for teal


Oh yeah, it works.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

As far as the BB's working for teal i was hunting with a guy once that was shooting 3 1/2" T shot seemed to kill a few.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ok, I have to ask; WHY was he using 3 1/2 T's on teal? :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

x-perts=garbage.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I like the 3 inch #3s or #4s for ducks, the 3s thump honkers pretty good if one happens to come in.

IMO, the Expert HV are the hardest hitting steel load out there. My pattern boards wear feathers. :lol:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Great shell for the money, Shoot well out of my gun.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

winchester shells are only good for wounded birds


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I shoot the blue box federal in #4 for cheap stuff and it works great on ducks and pheasant.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> winchester shells are only good for wounded birds


 :roll: :bs:

Apparently not if other people here are having success with them. Making generalizations about a brand of shotgun shell is a bad idea.


----------



## macmiller (Oct 24, 2006)

A vote for Experts. Pattern well. I use 2's for ducks and 4's for pheasants.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

WingedShooter7 said:


> As far as the BB's working for teal i was hunting with a guy once that was shooting 3 1/2" T shot seemed to kill a few.


A friend of mine use to shoot 3-1/2" Super X BBB's at everything in his Moss. 835 and killed a lot of birds. Buffleheads to mallards to honkers, it mattered not. They were all getting the BBB treatment.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

used #3's in 3 inch this year--worked fine for me. have usually used faststeel in the past but these seemed just as good and the price was right. sadly, i have a bunch left for next year :eyeroll:


----------



## saveaduckkillaskybuster (May 29, 2005)

junk..........


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

i had a bunch, worked fine, will buy some more next yr.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

What happened to the Federal blue box? I can't seem to find it anymore.

Otherwise I'm shooting Estate 3" #3.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I shoot Winchester Xperts BB 3.5 for everything. And for a $120 a case you cant go wrong. Just try them in the BB you wont be disappointed. Just like a rifle bullet though you have to try it out to find how well they shoot. But for 12 a box I would try the 12 a box before I bought a more expensive shell.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I shoot winchester xpert 2's and im pretty sure i crumple birds near and far, They do pattern differently out of different guns. My gun is a remmington 870 express, i've shot 3 different 870's using xpert 2's and have never had a problem.

I use the 2's on ducks and geese, and for all the people that are shooting 870's w/ modified choke and saying that xpert 2's are worthless, you're just a crappy shot, and you can take that to the bank! :beer:


----------



## widukntz (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know about out your way, but here in Wi. our local WallyWorld blows them out every spring for $5 a box. I have even seen them go for $3.50! At that price, I buy every one they have on the shelf. I figure I can then afford a few different chokes to see what will make them pattern best..........


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

I like blue box federals and experts do a fine job in my opinion. For those of you who are complaining about the expert BBs, crack open a blue box shell and look whats inside. :lol:


----------



## 870supermag (Dec 9, 2007)

looks like a mix of people...Think they are junk or alright.

Personally, I have found that I have had good luck with bb and 2's while shooting over dekes anc pass shooting

I have found that xpert has a lower pellet count than other name brands. The pellets tend to be larger in diameter than other brands.

I would recommend if you know you are going to be making longer shots go with something that is high density if you are going to be in the 20-30 yd range your ok with xpert JMO

I have shot alot of critters with xpert!


----------

